# Penny's quads



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the last pic I took of all of them together.  
Taz left for his new home last Saturday, Mia left on Wednesday and Vixen(Vicky) left on Thursday.... Foxy is staying here. She's my first retained kid in 4 years. Pic is of the 4 of them at 9 weeks
Taz, Mia, Foxy and Vicky
Their birth order was : Mia-Foxy-Taz-Vicky so they _almost_ got it right in the pic :wink: 
[attachment=3:36wo8sdf]KIDS2012Q.JPG[/attachment:36wo8sdf]

Foxy is changing her looks too...her nose has that pretty suede color that wasn't there a week ago!
She's a few days shy of 11 weeks and such a sweetheart! She was the smallest of the four at 1.12lbs and Taz was 1.15 lbs so both got bubby's to help them grow...mama did good too but they just needed that little extra to keep them healthy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies! I really like Foxy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Riley.... I can never seem to get a good pic of her that shows her build! She's either coming at me or walking away or well...relaxing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute....   :thumb:


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

Cute goats. Taz looks like one of my does I had this spring. Mine has blue eyes and is 3/4 ND 1/4 pygmy. hlala:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Foxy is a doll alright, you must have alot of self control, the 1st retained in four years?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: How adorable! Love the photo of the 4 lined up.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw! So cute! I love that picture of Foxy with her neck turned. LOL! She looks like a ham.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all!! Yep...1st kid to stay here in 4 years! Not self control but my heart telling me that with my job and space, I simply don't have the time to care for more than I have ATM....And Foxy is a little ham, each of her siblings were the same way! Loved attention and did any cute thing they could to get it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are just adorable.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a great pic of the 4 of them! Foxy is a doll! I too have one baby I'm holding on to ... I dont really have the room, but when you try to "breed-up" you kinda want to see what happens!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

All so adorable. Foxy looks like she has "attitude".


----------

